# ¿Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él me tira a mí?



## Carfer

¿Alguno de los amigos foreros puede aclararme esta duda? Muchas gracias.

_-¿Sabes qué me propuso Narciso?_
_(...)_
_-¿Que *te tires* a Ilse, mientras él *me tira* a mí?_
_(Mario Vargas Llosa, 'Cuadernos de don Rigoberto', Punto de Lectura, 2006, pág. 147) _

Lo que no tengo claro es esto: Si digo _'te tires a Ilse' (tú),_ ¿no debería decir '_mientras_ _él se tira a mí'?_ ¿O es que _tirarse_ tiene aquí dos sentidos, _abalanzarse_ en '_te tires a Ilse' _y _poseer_ (sexualmente) en '_él me tira a mí'?_
Puede que sea una errata, claro, pero error seguro que no lo es. El texto es de Vargas Llosa, y Vargas Llosa no cometería 'errores' como este.

Para que quede claro, don Rigoberto y su hermano Narciso juegan a las cambiaditas con sus parejas, Lucrecia e Ilse. El diálogo es entre Rigoberto y Lucre.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
La propuesta es sexual, podrás sustituir la expresión *tirarce a alguien *por el acto sexual en si.
Seguramente se trata de un intercambio  de parejas.

Saludos!!


----------



## Carfer

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> La propuesta es sexual, podrás sustituir la expresión *tirarce a alguien *por el acto sexual en si.
> Seguramente se trata de un intercambio de parejas.
> 
> Saludos!!


 

Gracias, Daniel.

Sí, claro que es un intercambio de parejas, lo que Vargas Llosa llama 'cambiadita'. Sin embargo, mi problema es gramatical. Sigo sin entender por qué dice _'él *me* tira a mí'_. ¿No debería ser _'él *se* tira a mí'_ ?


----------



## KHALIFAH

....me disculpe Seu carfer...isso aí enfoca um problema não de gramática, mas de peso!:--)


----------



## Carfer

KHALIFAH said:


> ....me disculpe Seu carfer...isso aí enfoca um problema não de gramática, mas de peso!:--)


 
 Boa, Khalifah!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer.

O objeto do verbo “tirar” nesta acepção sexual é normalmente a mulher, pois são elas as que são “tiradas”. Então:

Los hombres se tiran a las mujeres.
Las mujeres son tiradas por los hombres.

Se tocássemos o verbo por outro, como “comer”, veja como fica:

“Que te comas a Ilse, mientras Narciso me come a mí” (fica algo canibal né?).

Saudações.


----------



## Vanda

Giorgio, aqui no Brasil é como o pessoal diz vulgarmente nesse sentido: comer.


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:

Sr Crarfer, se que parece redundante decir: *él me tira a mí*, *¿Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él a mí?*,sería mejor aun, pero creo que el contexto de los personajes se hace notar en esta forma gramatical.


----------



## Carfer

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sr Crarfer, se que parece redundante decir: *él me tira a mí*, *¿Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él a mí?*,sería mejor aun, pero creo que el contexto de los personajes se hace notar en esta forma gramatical.


 
Já percebi. Obrigado a todos.

Pelos vistos, aqui está mais uma daquelas expressões que tanto atraiçoam os falantes de português e espanhol quando lidam com a outra língua. É que eu interpretei _'tirarse a alguién'_ como se fosse o equivalente da expressão portuguesa _'atirar-se a alguém',_ ou seja, tentar conquistar, seduzir outra pessoa (por isso me tinha ocorrido o '_abalanzarse_', o que, provavelmente foi uma idiotice). Apesar do teor da novela não dar lugar a muitos equívocos, não me ocorreu que o sentido desta frase concreta fosse tão... digamos... cru (dum ponto de vista _gastronómico_, entenda-se). 

Uma coisa, no entanto, é certa: esta explicação não a encontraria em dicionário nenhum. Ora aí está uma incontornável vantagem deste forum. Obrigado mais uma vez.

A propósito, Daniel: nenhum amigo me trata por Senhor. Não é só por me fazer sentir velho, é que é deslocado. Para mim os foreiros são, em princípio, amigos, pelo que, para mim, a coisa oscila entre o tu e o você, ou simplesmente o nome (neste caso, o nick). No que me toca, risque o Sr., se me faz o favor.


----------



## Carfer

Perdonen si vuelvo a la carga, pero en realidad sigo sin tener clara mi duda (la gramatical, claro, porque en lo que atañe a la _gastronómica,_ qué raro cincuentón sería yo si todavía necesitara más aclaraciones, ¿no?)

A ver:
comerse= tirar a (según el ejemplo de Giorgio)

yo me como una hamburguesa
tú te comes una hamburguesa / así que 'tú te tiras a Ilse'

*él se come una hamburguesa* 
Si acaso es la _hamburguesa_ quién habla, ¿por qué no decir 'mientras _él se come a mí'_ ? Me suena fatal, claro. Sin embargo, ¿por qué tengo que decir _'mientras él me come a mí'_? ¿Por qué el verbo '_comer_' (o '_tirar_', da igual) es pronominal en los otros casos y en este no?

A lo mejor es una tontería mia, sin embargo no olvideis que soy portugués y el verbo _'comer'_ en portugués no es pronominal, así que si Vargas Llosa lo hubiera escrito en mi idioma todo quedaría claro: _'Que comas a Ilse, enquanto ele me come a mim'._ Gastronómicamente daría igual, por supuesto. Pero, gramaticalmente, ¿por qué '_comerse_' y '_comer_' en la misma frase?

Os agradezco que me esclarezcan para que esta _comida_ no resulte indigesta o no me provoque insomnios. Muchas gracias.


----------



## gvergara

Hola Carlos:

No sé si mi respuesta vaya a ser muy iluminadora, pero... quem não arrisca, não petisca. Pensando en lo que preguntaste, llegué a la conclusión que no tengo una explicación gramatical clara; simplemente puedo agregar que en este caso suena fatal el pronombre reflexivo (_se_) con un objeto directo de primera o segunda persona. En tu oración, sonaría natural decir _Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él se tira a Juana_, pero no _...mientras él se tira a mí/ ti; _ lo mismo ocurre con el verbo _comer_ (utilizado pronominalmente). Ese uso "de apoyo" del pronombre reflexivo (que por ende se hace extensivo también a _me, te, nos_) que cumple el rol de partícula sin significado, recibe un nombre que lamentablemente olvidé, y quizás la explicación sea que en presencia de este pronombre reflexivo, el objeto directo sólo puede ser de tercera persona singular o plural (aunque insisto una vez más que sólo estoy especulando)

Gonzalo


----------



## Mangato

*tirar*

*35. *intr. coloq. Poseer sexualmente a alguien. U. t. c. tr. *y c. prnl.*

En español cuando usamos pronominales reforzamos muchas veces la acción del verbo con dos complementos. Resulta redundante pero es habitual. _El *me* aprieta a mí_, _el *te* acaricia a ti_,_ el *se *tira a ella_. En el primer y segundo caso *mí y ti*, son redundantes, y pueden eliminarse, porque al ir en primera o segunda persona el objeto indirecto, no ofrece duda. En cambio en la tercera sí que es necesario. _El se tira a ella, a él, a Ilse o al perro de San Roque que no tiene rabo._

_El se tira a mí, _no es correcto  en este caso, porque en este caso tirar no actúa como reflexivo, y *se* sería pronombre de tercera persona, cuando el objeto indirecto (yo) va en primera.
Puedes oir _tirarse a mí, tirarse al tren o tirarse por la ve_ntana. En este caso el verbo actua como reflexivo con el significado de lanzarse o ablanzarse

Espero no haberme liado demasiado en la explicación,_ e não atrapalhar ainda mais_

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola:
Repito aqui mi parecer: 
Parece redundante decir: *él me tira a mí*, *¿Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él a mí?, *sería mejor aun, pero esto no lo dice Vargas llosa y si el personaje, creo que el contexto "social etc" de los personajes se hace notar en esta forma gramatical.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> _-¿Que *te tires* a Ilse, mientras él *me tira* a mí?_
> _(Mario Vargas Llosa, 'Cuadernos de don Rigoberto', Punto de Lectura, 2006, pág. 147) _


A impressão com que se fica, daquilo que foi dito até agora, é que o _te_ e o _me_ têm funções sintácticas distintas.

él me tira a mí​
Aqui, parece claro que o sentido é "enquanto ele me satisfaz a mim". O _me_ representa o objecto directo de _tirar_.

que te tires a Ilse​
Aqui, parece que o sentido já é "que te satisfaças com a Ilse" (ou "satisfaz-te com a Ilse", em português mais idiomático). Imagino que o _te_ seja aquele expletivo intensificador difícil de caracterizar, que se encontra em certos verbos espanhóis, como _comer/comerse_.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Espero ayudar con esto:
Realmente la expresión _tirar (_en su acepción sexual_),_ al menos en Colombia, se usa así:
-"estuvimos tirando con mi novia"
-"pasamos la tarde tirando"
-"nos fuimos a tirar"
-etc.
En sentido sexual nadie SE TIRA a nadie. Mas bién, fulano SE COMIÓ a fulana, yo ME COMÍ a fulana, ella SE COMIÓ al novio , etc. Pero entre nosotros nadie habla en PRIMERA PERSONA diciendo que el otro SE LO COMIÓ y mucho menos que SE LO TIRÓ. Existen otras expresiones en donde tiene mas sentido: "casi me come con la mirada", "te quiero comer a besos", etc. No sé cómo explicar esto gramaticalmente, pero además se está hablando de una obra literaria, y de nadie menos que de V. LLOSA, Así que supongo que en el Perú aquella forma de usar la expresión es corriente. En última instancia habría que asimilar la expresión en su dimensión literaria y no gramatical, de lo contrario seguiremos _atrapalhados_ por el acertijo. Ahora, traducir la expresión al Portugués necesitaria la misma flexibilidad, o creatividad si se quiere.


----------



## Mangato

KHALIFAH said:


> Espero ayudar con esto:
> Realmente la expresión _tirar (_en su acepción sexual_),_ al menos en Colombia, se usa así:
> -"estuvimos tirando con mi novia"
> -"pasamos la tarde tirando"
> -"nos fuimos a tirar"
> -etc.
> En sentido sexual nadie SE TIRA a nadie. Mas bién, fulano SE COMIÓ a fulana, yo ME COMÍ a fulana, ella SE COMIÓ al novio , etc. Pero entre nosotros nadie habla en PRIMERA PERSONA diciendo que el otro SE LO COMIÓ y mucho menos que SE LO TIRÓ. Existen otras expresiones en donde tiene mas sentido: "casi me come con la mirada", "te quiero comer a besos", etc. No sé cómo explicar esto gramaticalmente, pero además se está hablando de una obra literaria, y de nadie menos que de V. LLOSA, Así que supongo que en el Perú aquella forma de usar la expresión es corriente. En última instancia habría que asimilar la expresión en su dimensión literaria y no gramatical, de lo contrario seguiremos _atrapalhados_ por el acertijo. Ahora, traducir la expresión al Portugués necesitaria la misma flexibilidad, o creatividad si se quiere.


 
En estos temas parece que tenemos percepciones muy diferentes
Si oímos a alguien decir estuvimos tirando con mi novia, entenderemos sin dudar que el que habla y alguno más estuvieron disfrutando de la novia de quien así se expresa.

Por aquí si se usa frecuentemente el modo pronominal de tercera persona
Se tiró a la vecina, o al vecino que tanto monta. Se tiró a casi todos los chicos de su clase. Aquí *se, *es pronombre personal de* tercera persona.* No confundir con el *se* reflexivo de* primera persona*

*Me tiré a mi vecina ; Yo*
*Te tiraste a mi vecina; Tú*
*Se tiró a mi vecina; Él*


----------



## KHALIFAH

Es acertado el apunte. Quien se expresó mal fui yo. Realmente sí, decir _*estuvimos tirando con mi novia*, _constituye un uso temerario *:--)* del término, que presupone la participación de un tercero (o cuarto, quinto, quién sabe) en tan íntimo condumio (por aquello de _*comer*), _cuando lo acertado seria _*mi novia y yo estuvimos tirando*_. Pero hay más: Cuando aquí uno *se tira *a alguién, esta queriendo decir que le causó un perjuicio, con intención o sin ella; el cual sólo aplicaría al ejemplo de marras en el caso de haberla.... preñado:--)


----------



## ceballos

Sobre la frase de Vargas Llosa, pienso dos cosas:
-la primera, que en su segunda parte es incorrecta y no puede tomarse como norma de uso
-la segunda,  el "te" de la primera parte es reflexivo y es un elemento imprescindible de la vulgar expresión "tirarse a alguien"; en la segunda debería ser "se".  Pero esta segunda parte necesita también un "me", ya que "a mí" nunca aparece en una oración con verbo sin la forma átona correspondiente (no se puede decir "quiere a mí" o "veo a ti"; hay que decir "me quiere a mí" o "te veo a ti").  Por lo tanto, la frase gramaticalmente correcta sería "mientras él se me tira a mí", aunque es fea y poco clara. De todas formas saber más del contexto ayudaría bastante a la hora de esclarecer esta frase algo rara.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Muy valioso el aporte de ceballos. Es clara la explicación. Habría que conocer la opinión del propio Vargas Lliosa sobre frase tan sibilina.


----------



## Carfer

KHALIFAH said:


> Muy valioso el aporte de ceballos. Es clara la explicación.


 
Coincido contigo, KHALIFAH. Tiene mucho sentido y el mérito de mantener la coherencia con el uso de los verbos pronominales en todas las personas.

Muchísimas gracias a todos vosotros.

PD No me parece que la frase sea sibilina, porque el contexto es claro. Don Rigoberto y su hermano Narciso intentan jugar al intercambio de parejas (a las 'cambiaditas' como dice Vargas Llosa) con sus mujeres. Lucre, la mujer de don Rigoberto, se ha dado cuenta de sus intenciones y las está comentando con su marido.


----------



## litelchau

ceballos said:


> Sobre la frase de Vargas Llosa, pienso dos cosas:
> -la primera, que en su segunda parte es incorrecta y no puede tomarse como norma de uso
> -la segunda, el "te" de la primera parte es reflexivo y es un elemento imprescindible de la vulgar expresión "tirarse a alguien"; en la segunda debería ser "se". Pero esta segunda parte necesita también un "me", ya que "a mí" nunca aparece en una oración con verbo sin la forma átona correspondiente (no se puede decir "quiere a mí" o "veo a ti"; hay que decir "me quiere a mí" o "te veo a ti"). Por lo tanto, la frase gramaticalmente correcta sería "mientras él se me tira a mí", aunque es fea y poco clara. De todas formas saber más del contexto ayudaría bastante a la hora de esclarecer esta frase algo rara.


 Totalmente de acuerdo. La frase debería ser:
Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él se me tira a mí.


----------



## Nanon

Yo también la interpreto así.
Como bien dice Carfer, Vargas Llosa jamás cometería ese error, pero a la tal Lucre la concordancia en el uso de los verbos pronominales le debe de importar un comino...


----------



## KHALIFAH

Carfer said:


> Coincido contigo, KHALIFAH. Tiene mucho sentido y el mérito de mantener la coherencia con el uso de los verbos pronominales en todas las personas.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos vosotros.
> 
> PD No me parece que la frase sea sibilina, porque el contexto es claro. Don Rigoberto y su hermano Narciso intentan jugar al intercambio de parejas (a las 'cambiaditas' como dice Vargas Llosa) con sus mujeres. Lucre, la mujer de don Rigoberto, se ha dado cuenta de sus intenciones y las está comentando con su marido.


 
Bueno....sí. "Sibilina" no es lo adecuado, acepto. Lo que pasa es que esta manera de usar el verbo tirar es muy abstracta, como otras de sus acepciones -el DRAE lista 39-, entonces al conjugarla pierde sentido con respecto a sus significados habituales. Por lo demás, la escena es perfectamente clara. Até breve! :--)


----------



## KHALIFAH

Nanon said:


> Yo también la interpreto así.
> Como bien dice Carfer, Vargas Llosa jamás cometería ese error, pero a la tal Lucre la concordancia en el uso de los verbos pronominales le debe de importar un comino...


 
Es verdad. La gramática no es precisamente el mejor afrodisíaco.


----------



## Carfer

KHALIFAH said:


> Es verdad. La gramática no es precisamente el mejor afrodisíaco.


 
 Não é, de facto. Bem visto, Khalifah. 
Mas, pensando melhor, porque é que nos preocupamos tanto com ela? Não me devolvam a pergunta, apesar de ter sido eu a iniciar o tópico.


----------



## Nanon

¿Anti-afrodisíaca? Todo depende de cómo hablamos de gramática. Si Lucre le dice a Rigoberto "Que te tires a Ilse"... gramaticalmente hablando, el uso reflexivo además de ser normal en esta frase, esteee...  hasta podría indicar que Rigoberto tiene que sentir algo ¿no les parece? 

Edit: nada en serio, todo en broma.


----------



## KHALIFAH

..........:--)nessa hora, se o Vargas Llosa estivesse morto, ja deveria estar se remexendo no seu túmulo!!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

litelchau said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La frase debería ser:
> Que te tires a Ilse, mientras él se me tira a mí.


 
Sólo que en este caso "tirar" no es sinónimo de "lanzar" sino de "cger" o "fllar". Bajo esa acepción, la conjugación "él se me tira a mí" no es natural, y yo lo hubiese escrito exactamente como Vargas Llosa (sin darme aires de escritor, aclaro ).

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sólo que en este caso "tirar" no es sinónimo de "lanzar" sino de "cger" o "fllar". Bajo esa acepción, la conjugación "él se me tira a mí" no es natural, y yo lo hubiese escrito exactamente como Vargas Llosa (sin darme aires de escritor, aclaro ).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Nuca pensé que el análisis de los verbos pronominales y su flexión directa o reflexiva, pudieran resultar tan complejos. Solo añadir, que al margen de los análisis, se utilizan exactamente como los escribe Vargas Llosa.

Tal vez en el Foro de español, donde hay estupendos lingüistas pueden dar explicaciones más convincentes.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sólo que en este caso "tirar" no es sinónimo de "lanzar" sino de "cger" o "fllar". Bajo esa acepción, la conjugación "él se me tira a mí" no es natural, y yo lo hubiese escrito exactamente como Vargas Llosa (sin darme aires de escritor, aclaro ).
> 
> Saludos.


 La estructura gramatical correcta sería "él se me tira a mí".
Otra cosa es que resulte rara, complicada y no se use. Yo creo que en este caso casi todos recurriríamos a otros verbos no pronominales para expresar lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

litelchau said:


> La estructura gramatical correcta sería "él se me tira a mí".
> Otra cosa es que resulte rara, complicada y no se use. Yo creo que en este caso casi todos recurriríamos a otros verbos no pronominales para expresar lo mismo.
> Saludos


 
Entiendo a lo que te referís. El asunto aquí es que, en este caso particular, el verbo puede conjugarse o no como pronominal, y todo depende de quién se está tirando a quién . En un post anterior, lo comparé con el verbo comer. No creo que se diga: "él se me come a mí" . Veamos las diferencias:

A mí me parece que vos estás hablando de:

Juan se *le* está tirando a Ana. (Desde la rama de un árbol)

Si soy Juan: Me le estoy tirando a Ana.
Si soy Ana: Juan se me está tirando.


Vargas Llosa está hablando de:

Narciso se está tirando a Lucrecia. (Están teniendo relaciones sexuales)

Si yo soy Narciso: Me estoy tirando a Lucrecia.
Si soy Lucrecia: Narciso me está tirando.

En este caso estamos usando la acepción 35 del verbo según el DRAE, tal como ya lo apuntó Mangato:


> *35. intr*. coloq. Poseer sexualmente a alguien.* U. t. c. tr. y c. prnl*.


Como podés ver, en esta acepción el verbo es intransitivo, aunque se usa también como transitivo y como pronominal.

La idea de nuestro Gato con Botas de llevar el asunto al Foro Sólo Español me parece muy atinada.

Abraços.


----------



## litelchau

En España es siempre "tirarse a alguien" cuando significa "tener relaciones sexuales". Tiene que que llevar el pronombre. "Tirar a alguien" no tiene nunca ese sentido.
Por lo tanto, tiene que aparecer el pronombre (me, te, se, nos, os), más un C. Directo, que puede naturalmente ser otro pronombre. Así quedaría:

Yo _me tiro_ a María_._
Yo _me_ la _tiro._
María _se _me _tira. ( _El _a mí_ puede añadirse, pero no es obligatorio, puesto que ya está el _me_)_._

(He puesto en cursiva el verbo pronominal y subrayado el C. Directo)

Insisto en que suena raro, por eso se prefieren otras expresiones. pero gramaticalmente, mreo que esta es la construcción correcta.


----------



## ceballos

Totalmente de acuerdo con litelchau, "tirarse a alguien" tiene que llevar el pronombre en ese sentido. 
"Tirar a alguien" sin pronombre sólo se me ocurre si tiras a alguien por la ventana, un poco macabro por otro lado.


----------



## elm0505

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Carfer.
> 
> O objeto do verbo “tirar” nesta acepção sexual é normalmente a mulher, pois são elas as que são “tiradas”. Então:
> 
> Los hombres se tiran a las mujeres.
> Las mujeres son tiradas por los hombres..



No estoy de acuerdo, por lo menos aquí en España el verbo es recíproco, un hombre "se tira" a una mujer, pero una mujer también puede "tirarse" a un hombre. Básicamente tiene el significado de mantener relaciones sexuales con una persona. El problema de ese  verbo es que creo que es un poco defectivo pues hay usos gramaticales que no se pueden darle. Por ejemplo, yo puedo decir "Fulanito se tiró a Menganita" , pero jamás "Menganita me tiró a mí" o "Se me tiró" , simplemente no suena bien. Dado que "tirarse" a alguien es un verbo eminentemente activo (implícitamente da una idea de cierta sumisión, es como si el que "tira" dominara al otro) siempre lo empleamos en forma activa "Me he tirado a Fulanito", independientemente de quien haya llevado la batuta en el acto


----------



## Mangato

elm0505 said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, por lo menos aquí en España el verbo es recíproco, un hombre "se tira" a una mujer, pero una mujer también puede "tirarse" a un hombre. Básicamente tiene el significado de mantener relaciones sexuales con una persona. El problema de ese verbo es que creo que es un poco defectivo pues hay usos gramaticales que no se pueden darle. Por ejemplo, yo puedo decir "Fulanito se tiró a Menganita" , pero jamás "Menganita me tiró a mí" o "Se me tiró" , simplemente no suena bien. Dado que "tirarse" a alguien es un verbo eminentemente activo (implícitamente da una idea de cierta sumisión, es como si el que "tira" dominara al otro) siempre lo empleamos en forma activa "Me he tirado a Fulanito", independientemente de quien haya llevado la batuta en el acto


 Gracias, realmente has dado en el clavo, *no alvo,* que dirían nuestros amigos. Es un verbo defectivo que quizás por la costumbre del uso, no puede conjugarse e todas las personas.  

Saludos,


----------

